# My cat has litter in her eye



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

Hi guyyyyys sorry long time without posting my phone logged me out and I couldn't remember my password.

Anyway my little girl has cat litter in her eye. It isn't clay litter it's the little white absorbent stones and it's not like deep in her eye socket it's just stuck in the corner where "sleep" or "eye bogies" form. It's only just gone in there like 10 minutes ago and it's not bothering her but it's bothering me!!! I've tried gently removing it with a cotton bud without going too close to her eye but I was worried it would push it into her socket and I've tried irrigating it with a syringe but she freaked out and now she won't let me near her (understandably) my boyfriend said she will get it out herself when her eye water or if she wipes her eye but I'm just wondering if anyone has had anything similar?

P.s. I got a second bengal!!! I got her a brother. I'll put some photos of him in my album for anyone who is interested


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

It's okay he got it out herself! I panicked too soon!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2014)

Some cats hate cold water you could try removing it using tepid water and a cotton pad . I would love to see some photos of your male bengal and I would and I would like to see another pic of your beautiful female bengal I bet she's big now .


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

megsie84 said:


> Some cats hate cold water you could try removing it using tepid water and a cotton pad . I would love to see some photos of your male bengal and I would and I would like to see another pic of your beautiful female bengal I bet she's big now .


She got it out!  I've uploaded a few more photos some have saved sideways because the photos were too big and because I'm on my phone I can't do anything about it haha

Check out my album


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2014)

Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> She got it out!  I've uploaded a few more photos some have saved sideways because the photos were too big and because I'm on my phone I can't do anything about it haha
> 
> Check out my album


 we both posted in the same minute which is why I didn't see your post saying that she had got it out . I will check out you album as I love bengals and would get one but I've been told that they are to highly strung for norwegian forest cats .


----------



## Nico0laGouldsmith (Apr 23, 2011)

megsie84 said:


> we both posted in the same minute which is why I didn't see your post saying that she had got it out . I will check out you album as I love bengals and would get one but I've been told that they are to highly strung for norwegian forest cats .


Admittedly my cats are mental...they kind of bounce off each other though. When I only had My girl she was very quiet and peaceful but would play for hours and get hyper if I played with her...now I've got her a brother they get so hyper together and run up and down the stairs over and over and chase each other around the house...so much so that we are moving house next week to actually give them more room!!!! They love climbing the bookcases so one of our first purchases when we move will be an enormous cat tree I think


----------



## LOOPYLORO (Oct 22, 2013)

I'm wondering if this is another "Bengalism" as my two often get small specks of cat litter in the same place lol. 

Loopyloro
x


----------



## LOOPYLORO (Oct 22, 2013)

Nico0laGouldsmith said:


> Admittedly my cats are mental...they kind of bounce off each other though. When I only had My girl she was very quiet and peaceful but would play for hours and get hyper if I played with her...now I've got her a brother they get so hyper together and run up and down the stairs over and over and chase each other around the house...so much so that we are moving house next week to actually give them more room!!!! They love climbing the bookcases so one of our first purchases when we move will be an enormous cat tree I think


Yep - you could be describing my two there! When they have their "mental" time, they literally bounce off the walls haha.

Good job it's a madhouse 

Loopyloro
x


----------



## Satori (Apr 7, 2013)

That happened a few times with one of my cats when we used to use clay litter. Just the one cat though 

Anyway, for future use, you might want to get a bottle of saline rinse (from the contact lens products aisle in the supermarket). All you have to do is allow drops to fall into the open eye until the object is dislodged.


----------

